# Are the spokes the same length?



## Mattyknacks (Jan 30, 2007)

I was wondering if the spokes on a given wheel were all the same length or if the rear cassette side or the front disc side spokes are shorter to compensate for the dish. The reason I ask is that I am a large guy (310 pounds) and I ride on a set of Mavic Speedcity rims, and was told to expect trouble. I wanna hunt down some spare spokes, since they are spokes that some shops do not carry. Are they all the same length on my wheels, or do I need several different sizes?

Thanks

Matty in Brooklyn


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

The lacing ultimately determines the spoke length- ie 3X will be longer than 2X, and radial are shortest, for obvious reasons. I don't think dish is significant enough to affect length, since I have redished wheels for use on my fixed gear without trouble. But your wheels use such non-standard spokes that you might as well ask your LBS. Your spokes should all be 2X, correct? My guess is they are all the same.



Mattyknacks said:


> I was wondering if the spokes on a given wheel were all the same length or if the rear cassette side or the front disc side spokes are shorter to compensate for the dish. The reason I ask is that I am a large guy (310 pounds) and I ride on a set of Mavic Speedcity rims, and was told to expect trouble. I wanna hunt down some spare spokes, since they are spokes that some shops do not carry. Are they all the same length on my wheels, or do I need several different sizes?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Matty in Brooklyn


----------



## John Nelson (Mar 10, 2006)

You may need as many as three different spoke lengths. One length for the front wheel, one for the rear drive side, and one for the rear non-drive side. As filter says, check with the wheel manufacturer or your LBS. There are some web sites that compute spoke length for you, but I don't remember any at the moment. I'll bet google can find them.


----------



## bopApocalypse (Aug 30, 2006)

the spoke calculator with the biggest list of rims, etc...
http://www.damonrinard.com/spocalc.htm
(don't know if they've got the speedcity's)

DT Swiss's looks nice, but doesn't have as many rims/hubs
http://www.dtswiss.com/spokescalc/Calculator.aspx


----------



## Mark McM (Jun 18, 2005)

Mattyknacks said:


> I was wondering if the spokes on a given wheel were all the same length or if the rear cassette side or the front disc side spokes are shorter to compensate for the dish. The reason I ask is that I am a large guy (310 pounds) and I ride on a set of Mavic Speedcity rims, and was told to expect trouble. I wanna hunt down some spare spokes, since they are spokes that some shops do not carry. Are they all the same length on my wheels, or do I need several different sizes?


According to the Mavic technical manual, the current Speedcity wheels use 299mm spokes both front and rear, drive-side and non-drive side. The '04 and '05 Speedcity wheels used 300 mm spokes all around.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

I think it is a proprietary straight pull spoke setup.



bopApocalypse said:


> the spoke calculator with the biggest list of rims, etc...
> http://www.damonrinard.com/spocalc.htm
> (don't know if they've got the speedcity's)
> 
> ...


----------



## Mattyknacks (Jan 30, 2007)

Thanks to all that replied.




Mark McM said:


> According to the Mavic technical manual, the current Speedcity wheels use 299mm spokes both front and rear, drive-side and non-drive side. The '04 and '05 Speedcity wheels used 300 mm spokes all around.


Thanks Mark. Is there a way that I can look at that manual (is it online?) or did you read that from a printed copy?

Also, if I get in trouble with these wheels, what is the chance that a local bike shop would have these spokes?

Thanks everyone.

Matty in Brooklyn


----------



## Mark McM (Jun 18, 2005)

Mattyknacks said:


> Thanks Mark. Is there a way that I can look at that manual (is it online?) or did you read that from a printed copy?
> 
> Also, if I get in trouble with these wheels, what is the chance that a local bike shop would have these spokes?


The manual is on Mavic's password protected dealer web site.

It is unlikely that a local bike show would have these spokes on hand - although they could special order them from Mavic.


----------

